# new puppy driving me crazy



## ladyfan3 (Jun 29, 2011)

I need help very bad my pup is 3 mn old and he chews on every thing I use that stuff to spray in his mouth it don't help.bitter apple and he is so active he picks up his food and water bowl and dumps every time I cannot keep water or food down I bought a water bowl which has a large bottle on it and i fill it full and he still picks it up and dumps it . and he bits and I do what they say to hollow ouch but that don't help either he very hiper. he is chu. and some thing mixed maybe jackrussel I don't know I am going to buy a buddy bowl if I can find one I cannot lay a piece of paper down because he has the minute I am not looking he is a very smart pup and I love him but I need help I got those books from the lib from dog whisper but it don't work when I punch him in the side so any suggestions other than nailing the bowl to the floor he is a inside dog thanks


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Is school out? 


> I use that stuff to spray in his mouth it don't help.bitter apple





> but it don't work when I punch him in the side


You don't spray bitter apple in the dogs mouth. You spray it on the stuff you don't want it to chew on.

Why would you punch your dog? Would you want someone to punch you?


----------



## ladyfan3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Let me refraze that I don't punch him I do what cesar says to do on the dog whisper just touch him on his side when he does stuff he is not suppose to do and the bitter apple I was told at the place where I bought it to spray some in the mouth as well as on the stuff he chews on but it don't work so do you have any suggestons
and I am not mean to my dog nor would I ever hurt him he is so sweet


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have to agree with both points that lisaj1354 said, why would you spray the bitter stuff in his mouth?!?! Who ever told you that had no clue of what they where talking about!

And I dont agree with most of CM's stuff...so I have no idea what he suggests, but hitting is never the answer I can tell you that!

I have a 4 month old BC and he also plays with bowls...I have replaced their water dishes with a 2 gal bucket that I keep well full, he tends to not pick it up unless he is VERY bored! (he doesnt get fed in a bowl so I dont have that problem, but for you I would HIGHLY suggest using the "15 min rule", he gets his food for 15 min, what he eats in that time he eats, other wise it gets picked up.) I cant say that I know what you mean by "chu" but I also yelp and then ignore when a pup is going thru the mouthy stage, as this is what momma dog/pack leader would do!

IMO, your post sounds like a VERY bored pup!!


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

You could try one of those waterers that is a big jug of water that is tilted upside down and fills into a bowl as the dog drinks.. he probably couldn't move that. Maybe feed the dog his kibble in a kong.. it would keep him busy and be something he can chew on. Provide puppy chew toys so he has things he can chew on. Don't let him out of your sight EVER. If you can't watch him he should be in a room like the bathroom gated off or the kitchen, or in his crate. Somewhere where there is nothing for him to get into.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

If you like Cesar Millan get his book "How to Raise a Puppy." It's very good and if you follow it's advice, you should wind up with a good puppy, and without having to poke him in the side. But you must remember, he's a puppy and it takes a lot of time - it takes many repetitions for a puppy to understand what you want.

Some of CM's books have a lot in them about taking charge of a dog that has been allowed to become spoiled and unmanagable. You don't need a lot of the advice in those books for a puppy.

First, you must train the puppy and he should never be corrected before he has 100% learned what it is you want him to do. CM's books do not go into formal training much and that kind of training is very important too. They are mostly about training owners to have the right attitude toward their dog. No one can argue with his advice to be calm and assertive (and not lose your temper).


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

ladyfan3 said:


> he is chu.


pika chu?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Ah playing with water bowls lol, Izze did that when she was young, it drove me mad, Jo does it & it drives me mad. Their water is outside so its not a huge deal. But a few times when i was gone she dumped her water, so she didn't have any more when i got home, a few times that happened & she taught herself that if she wanted to have water, she shouldn't dump it so she doesn't do it anymore lol lol. I didn't leave her without water on purpose, i made sure it was full with fresh water when i leave, whoh isn't very often, only for errands & such. I work where i live so they can be with me all of the time.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

:laugh: A Pokemon character?


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

katG said:


> You could try one of those waterers that is a big jug of water that is tilted upside down and fills into a bowl as the dog drinks.. he probably couldn't move that. QUOTE]
> 
> These are wonderful. You can buy them at Walmart or Target. Having water-loving labs, my dog's, esp when they were puppies, play in their water. These waterers prevent that. I put an old rug under it to catch drips.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

When he has something that he is not suppose to have in his mouth, give a calm assertive "no."(don't scream) Say, "out" or "leave it." as you take it out of his mouth. Once its out, praise him even though you did all the work and immediately give him a toy or bone(at the same time telling him to "take it") that YOU want him to chew. Once he has it in his mouth, praise by a quick pet and a kind word.

Too much energy... Take him for good long walks or play fetch. Anything to get him active. Tried puppies are well behaved puppies, but don't push him too far. Stay at his pace. If he wants to run, go ahead. 

Praise him(with a non-excitable pat on head or belly) when he is calm. ie. laying down at your feet. You want to encourage that behavior. 
No babytalk until he is a little bit more controllable. Remember, baby talk = more excitement.

Take up the water and food when he's acting like that and walk away. Don't look him in the eyes. Give it a few minutes and try again. I won't feed my puppy unless she is in a sit position. All it took was one day to train her, and now when she sees the food bowl she sits(or lays) automatically. Nothing in life is free. At least make him sit for everything, even to go inside and outside. 
Keep a leash on him tethered to you at ALL times. You must set rules. If you're stressing, put him up in a kennel with a bone. If he's biting on the leash as I think he will, soak it in bitter apple(that didn't work for our terrier) or cayenne. If you're still having trouble with chewing on the leash, google Red Leather Chain Leash for Dogs. We used that when tethering our terrier and never had any trouble with him chewing on the leash. 

Remember, the key is to set him up for success. If he chews on your shoes, don't let that be a temptation, put them up somewhere high.

I know its stressful at times, but remain calm. You teach him the right things to do now, you won't have to when he's older. 

Best of luck! 

ember

by the way, since he seems to like water, how about a small plastic pool out back? You can buy them at walmart for $10. With a rubble ball or rope, its a great way to expend energy.
I might also suggest taking aside some money to purchase a kong. Make homemade stuffings, they're cheaper. You can find recipes online.
He also needs mental activities. Teach him commands.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> katG said:
> 
> 
> > You could try one of those waterers that is a big jug of water that is tilted upside down and fills into a bowl as the dog drinks.. he probably couldn't move that. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## puppylove18 (Jun 30, 2011)

ladyfan3 said:


> Let me refraze that I don't punch him I do what cesar says to do on the dog whisper just touch him on his side when he does stuff he is not suppose to do and the bitter apple I was told at the place where I bought it to spray some in the mouth as well as on the stuff he chews on but it don't work so do you have any suggestons
> and I am not mean to my dog nor would I ever hurt him he is so sweet


From everything that I have been told if the dog is doing something bad you don't touch them because one if they are not getting the attention that they want they will do bad things to just get that touch if you aren't giving it to them daily. And I wouldn't spray it in their mouth that wont do any good. There is other things you can buy to prevent chewing. But from what I know dogs do things like chewing and things like that because they are board and not getting enough exercise or play time.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

puppylove18 is right. Be sure you're not inadvertently praising wrong behavior. When my pup places her paws on me or the couch(wanting attention or just to play with my terrier). I gently push her off with my elbow or knee(which ever is available). And tell her down or sit. Don't touch with hands. To a dog, Hands = Attention. All things good come from your hands. He'll do it again, and again. It will take weeks, but stay consistent.


----------

